# is it ok to use baking soda?



## Funkfarmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey gang, Is it ok to use baking soda to raise ph in a DWC set up?


----------



## TentFarmer (Jul 4, 2008)

I wouldn't do it myself.  A liquid is less likely to "chuck" up later on.  That and I'm not sure what composes baking soda.

Little bottle of ph up is a few bucks.  Cheap peace of mind in my opinion.


----------



## widowmaker (Jul 5, 2008)

Buy DRY GH ph up and down on ebay. Those little tubs will last you a couple of years if you plan on growing again and again and they arent that expensive.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 8, 2008)

i had already used baking soda before i posted here, and now some of my fan leaves are browning and look very dry. Home remedies SUCK, dont try this at home kids.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

lol,why use that when ph up is so cheap? =)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

starve the kitty for a bottle of it =) (j/p)


----------



## massproducer (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought that I replied to this but i guess not... The biggest problem with baking soda is the soda or sodium(Na).  This will cause a lot of problems including but not limited to;  Very high salinity aka toxic salt build up, haywire PH and TDS readings, and the worst nutrient lock out because of menerials perciprating out of the solution.

Trust me, I would rather leave my ph too low, then add baking soda.  Even flushing with tap water would be alright as tap water is usually around 7 on the ph scale.


----------

